# where to buy a workbench



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a well-built, flat workbench. Anyone know where to buy a good one?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dennis Mas said:


> I'm looking to buy a well-built, flat workbench. Anyone know where to buy a good one?



I think somewhere in the rules for woodworkers is that your first bench should be one that you've made. :yes: Or, is your excuse that you need a bench to build a bench? :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> I think somewhere in the rules for woodworkers is that your first bench should be one that you've made.


Yea. I think you start with a solid core wood door and some 2Xs if I remember the rulebook (been awhile since I checked it). You use that for a little while and realize that it is just not working well, so you go fancier :laughing:. Here is a link, a google search will give you about a million other ideas too.
http://www.freeww.com/workbenches.html


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Daren said:


> Yea. I think you start with a solid core wood door and some 2Xs if I remember the rulebook (been awhile since I checked it). You use that for a little while and realize that it is just not working well, so you go fancier :laughing:. Here is a link, a google search will give you about a million other ideas too.
> http://www.freeww.com/workbenches.html


I never got past _that!!!:laughing: _One day I'll build a "furniture" bench. One SOOOOOO nice I won't wanna do any werk on it 'case I scuff it up...............naw.:thumbdown:


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

My is 3/4" plywood table with 2x6 supports and a receptical on every corner, yes my table has a cord:laughing: not a cordless model. I added casters when I down sized shop wise and its been a big help. Grizzly has some nice work benchs for sale though if you have to go that way 


http://www.grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=workbench&submit.x=4&submit.y=11


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think we all "intend" to build our dream bench. I think we better get the "intentions" turned into "inventions" so to speak. I don't know about y'all but to me it seems that life is flying by at Mach 10. Or maybe even Warp 10.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

A store bought bench ain't gonna give you EXACTLY what you need in a bench.
"The Workbench Book" by Scott Landis is a good reference.

Please reconsider a store bought bench over a self built one.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I just have a workmate and the tops of two chests drawers plus a flap.
No room for a proper bench, have used a door in the past.
johnep


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

johnep said:


> I just have a workmate and the tops of two chests drawers plus a flap.
> No room for a proper bench, have used a door in the past.
> johnep



I LOVE Workmates!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

*make one?*

Waddaya think I'm a woodworker or sumpthin?
Here's the deal. I already have a workbench. But, I've just finished a class on making wooden tools with Michael Mocho where we worked using "real" workbenches. Now, I'm 63 years old and I've never worked on anything as sweet as that. The other thing is, I simply don't want to take the time to make a workbench. I had to retire because of medical problems and there are too many days I can't do anything but sit still and wait to feel better. I started making rustic furniture not too long ago and I'd rather do that than make a bench. I appreciate everyone's thoughts and comments, however, and I'll let y'all know how it all works out, Lord willing...
Dennis


----------



## jimmiet. (Aug 15, 2007)

Lie-Nielson builds one of the finest work benches made. But first thing you need to do is determine is what type of bench you personaly need. Do you do alot of plane work, if you do you need one that won't move when your usings hand plane or any hand work. If not built it to suit your type of work. Building one is the best way. Your ideal bench will probally change as you as develop you style of work


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

European style or contemporary style bench??? If the latter...Lee Valley has some nice looking tops.
Fine Woodworking "Tools & Shops" latest issue had a bench shoot-out recently.


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

*Thanks for all your comments*

SJÖBERGS Elite Duo 1500 Workbench 
Elite Duo 1500 Workbench
#145896 Price $529.99 

This is the bench I'm going to buy. After taking two classes, one making wooden planes and the other making rustic style Windsor chairs, I've decided that a good workbench is just another valuable tool to have in my shop.
Thanks again!
Dennis


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2007)

Corndog said:


> I LOVE Workmates!!!!!!:thumbsup:


I agree 100%You can do a lot of work with a workmate yes you can I use both of mine all the time.:thumbsup: 

Bruce.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

I BOUGHT a Sjobergs workbench from woodcraft.I love it.I can use a hammer and chisel at night with no one complaining.$2000!


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I use an old solid dinning room table for my workbench, But i must admit I do have a dream bench in my mind...to build of coarse.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Thinking back on all the benches that I made there was only one free standing. All the others were built to a wall. I think I need another free standing bench again. Oh,and MORE ROOM!!!:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

*I bought the Sjoberg*

I picked up a Sjoberg 1500 floor model from Woodcraft in Knoxville. The price tag was $999.99, but I got it for $720.00 with the base cabinet. I haven't actually used it yet, but I can tell you it's worth every penny. Got the flu right now but I'll be giving it a workout in a few days. More to come...
Dennis


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Making shavings will cure all your ills!!! Get we'' soon Dennis.:thumbsup:


----------



## srt205 (Nov 1, 2007)

I built my first one. Saved a lot of money and it is something to be proud of.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

After reading the details it looks like a real good buy. Are you going to buy the optional cabinets that come with it. The only thing I would be concerned about it the depth, seems a little shallow to me but to each to own. Should last you a very longt time. Good luck.


----------



## Dennis Mas (Sep 16, 2007)

*the cabinets came with it...*

since it was a floor model, the cabinet was already there. The price I paid, $720.00 included the cabinet. I've used it sparingly so far, but man I love it already!
Dennis


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Excellent, now start blasting out those wood projects


----------



## natemclain (Dec 11, 2007)

The last bench that I saw built was 2" maple glued up on edge and placed on a 1 1/2" square tubing framed welded for the base. The table top was 2" T x 24" W x 96" L.
It looked to pretty to work on... But a little glue, drill holes, etc would change all that! :blink:


----------



## silvrtoy (Feb 8, 2008)

Dennis Mas said:


> I'm looking to buy a well-built, flat workbench. Anyone know where to buy a good one?


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=93454

I found this one to be good as well as affordable:thumbsup:


----------



## Victory Pete (Mar 15, 2011)

*Dream Workshop*

Hi All
I finally completed my dream workshop. I bought all of these benches in the last 6 months and have gotten them all on sale. I bought the Sjobergs Elite 2000 at Woodcraft, I bought 4 of the Harbor Freight benches and bolted them all together. In all I have 11 of the Sears benches, 4 are bolted together making an 8'x8' bench. I have a Guitar Shop and will be repairing and building guitars on these benches. I look forward to also getting into other areas of woodworking.

Here are the links to the different benches
http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2005399/15521/Elite-2000-Workbench-plus-Cabinet-Combo.aspx

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...o=1&blockType=G1&prdNo=1&i_cntr=1300231582709

http://www.harborfreight.com/60-inch-solid-oak-workbench-93454.html

Victory Pete


----------



## Woodworker 51 (Oct 18, 2007)

I built my workbench from a solid core door and 2x4's over 5 years ago. I even put some very expensive casters on it so I could move it around my garage shop (I think I've moved it once in 5 years) Works very well for me.


----------



## Victory Pete (Mar 15, 2011)

Woodworker 51 said:


> I built my workbench from a solid core door and 2x4's over 5 years ago. I even put some very expensive casters on it so I could move it around my garage shop (I think I've moved it once in 5 years) Works very well for me.


Hi
When I built my house in 2000 I had plans of building my own benches, never happened. I was sick of working on tables, milk crates, card tables, wire spools and the ktichen sink so I went for broke! Literally, I am now broke! But I have a workshop that exceeded my expectations.
VP


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

How about some pictures...


----------

